

How 'Sailing Stones' Move Themselves Across Death Valley - ikhare
http://m.core77.com/blog/transportation/scientist_figures_out_how_those_big-ass_sailing_stones_move_themselves_across_death_valley_25038.asp

======
gvickers
How would just the area around the rocks freeze? Why doesent this happen in
more places if this is the case?

------
proksoup
So _that 's_ how they built the pyramids.

